# Nano terrariums



## Garuf (14 Apr 2011)

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/na ... m_nano.php
I spotted one of these in my LFS the other day, at around £20 they seem good value but are they actually suitable for keeping anything in? The black plastics a little ott for my liking too but for £20... Who's to complain. How do you heat the things, surely in winter everything will catch a chill? 

Who's keeping terrariums and what? 
Any good links? Any Stirling advice? 

Thank in advance.


----------



## nayr88 (14 Apr 2011)

20 squid! I'd get one, although I havnt got a clue about what you could keep, dart frogs are quite social right? So you'd need 2 or 3 and this might be abit small but again that's just from reading other posts on the net..

What about an insect? I reeeeeaaally like praying mentis thingys haha. As you can tell I havnt actually looked into them much, just more of a 'that's so cool' kinda thing when I see them in shops.

Get one...moss and wood, and if you can dart frog....if not insect it  

Heating, I think they get heat from the bulb in the lid :\ or possibly a heat mat as it shows the background has space to run cables inside it....

Ill follow this thread and do some reading up mate, if you get any more info post it here I'd be really interested in it  and if I find any more info out ill let you know..


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2011)

Looks quite nice, but doesn't come with a number of things, specifically a lamp.  Not sure how much all the extras would set you back, but still it's interesting   I'm guessing you could keep some frogs in something that size?


----------



## ghostsword (14 Apr 2011)

I have one for emersed plants.  

You can actually have a significant amount of water on it, close to 3 litters. Cover the top with acrylic and you would have a perfect place to do dry start, to grow fern and mosses, or for swampy plants. 

I am going to setup mine for a emersed bolbitis XL plant that I purchased, with a fogger, so that may give you some ideas.


----------



## nayr88 (14 Apr 2011)

That's pretty cool mate, u have it outside right? So sunlight to grow plants. 

If it was just to do a emersed planted tank then could always light it with one of the superfish clip ons, I don't know what sort of heat darts needs but I did read they need some UV for bone growth??? Don't know how accurate that is again so not brilliant.

Also a lot of sites saying 10gallons is the minimum to keep a pair in,


----------



## ghostsword (14 Apr 2011)

See this one:

DSC_1851 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## bigmatt (14 Apr 2011)

where have you been hiding that one Luis? It's a little cracker!


----------



## nayr88 (14 Apr 2011)

Sell me it!!! 

Luis you've hidden that one well! More details please....lots more


----------



## a1Matt (14 Apr 2011)

he he. It's a pic from Vivarium


----------



## nayr88 (14 Apr 2011)

Oh poo haha, 

how do u keep the water at the front merging into the substrate at the back? Maybe silicone a piece of class? Or rock would be better more natural 

Maaaaan, I'm closeing my big tank down, and I said to my gf I would just keep a 60litre planted comunity....

Now I want a shrimp tank planted....keep my current apisto planted annnnd a  frog terrarium haha

Matt this is another killi moment! We need to open a fish shop....with no fish or shrimp forsale.....more of a gallery


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Matt this is another killi moment! We need to open a fish shop....with no fish or shrimp forsale.....more of a gallery



Do it


----------



## ghostsword (15 Apr 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> he he. It's a pic from Vivarium



Yep, saw amazing vivariums there, and some of them much more interesting than planted tanks.


----------



## bigmatt (15 Apr 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HERETIC!!!!!


----------



## ghostsword (15 Apr 2011)

They were indeed amazing, and on those you can easily have most of the plants we currently have on our tanks.  

I would like to setup something that would be flooded every six months and see how the plants adapt and change.


----------



## Garuf (15 Apr 2011)

Stirng up the heretic, burn them!





Nah, I have to agree, there's some out there that truely knock the socks of any planted tank. Cheers for the info, I've read reports that a trio of pymy anolos could be kept in the bigger of the two but reports are conflicting, 10g's is almost certainly the smallest I'd want to go, just look at that frog in life that climed 100's feet to find bromeliads to lay eggs in. It would certainly make a great enclosure for some dwarf ferns and some creative approaches to scaping. I do however have an issue with it, how on earth do you maintain the pump that they all bury in the substrate?


----------



## a1Matt (15 Apr 2011)

I've seen a few build threads for vivariums that have been quite cleverly put together to allow access to the gubbins underneath (clever use of eggcrate).  Eats up the limited room you have though.

All this talk of heretics is really making me laugh.
@Ryan - a gallery sounds awesome.  My house is the prototype (10+ vases and tanks at the mo!).


----------



## bigmatt (15 Apr 2011)

Shop downstairs, gallery upstairs?
How about sitting the pump externally so just the piping runs under the substrate?
NO ONE EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION .....    
m


----------



## ghostsword (15 Apr 2011)

I always liked emerse growth and my tank has almost as much plants emerged as immerse, but after seeing the vivariums last month I was convinced! 


.


----------

